# Sandisk Extreme Pro behaving very unusually.



## sarkore (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light onto the peculiar behaviour of my 16gb Sandisk extreme pro. 

It if giving me an Error message in my 5d MKIII and telling me to format it but then it won't allow me. 

I initially thought the worst but all my pins are fine and I have tried 6 other CF cards on my MK3 and all of them work fine.

The Sandisk card however works perfectly fine in my MK2 as well as my friends MK2 so it just doesn't like the mk3! 

I'm going to return the card back to Amazon but if anyone could give me any info on my problem that would be amazing.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 20, 2012)

You may have a bent pin in the memory card connector in your 5D MK III. That has happened to the 5D MK III more frequently than usual.
Get a good light, and magnification, if necessary, and check that one or more of the pins is not bent over flat.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 20, 2012)

time to get a new card...


----------



## rpt (Nov 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You may have a bent pin in the memory card connector in your 5D MK III. That has happened to the 5D MK III more frequently than usual.
> Get a good light, and magnification, if necessary, and check that one or more of the pins is not bent over flat.


That happened to my rebel 300D in February and ever since I have been keeping the cards in the camera and transferring via the USB cable both for the 300D and the 5D3. I only eject cards if it fills up while shooting. To be fair, that bent pin was a once in eight year event...


----------



## curtisnull (Nov 20, 2012)

If it is a problem with the card, SanDisk is great about replacing them. I have owned about 50 SanDisk cards since 1999 and have had 2 of them go bad. SanDisk replaced them without question.


----------

